# help



## sunnyvista (Jul 8, 2007)

hi folks 
i love to write and have done so for many years. My writing can be poems, short stories or just rants to rid myself of frustration, my problem is that when i try to write a actual story i get bogged down and sort of lose the plot so to speak, i dont know if it is because i have to many characters, or if i get to carried away with their paticular traits, but it all gets out of hand quite quickly so any suggestions would be really apreciated, thanks.:cheese:


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 8, 2007)

Might help if you slow with your sentences, make them comprehensible.

Why ever would you want to write a novel when you can write a poem?

Money and substance.


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 8, 2007)

Just let the story go where it wants to go.


----------



## sallyoquy (Jul 8, 2007)

It can be a problem when you get to a large piece of writing. It is hard to keep track of who's doing what and when. You could try writing a plan first.  A storyboard type thing. (some writers use file cards) Also you could write out a bio of each character and there place in each story. Imagine it like putting together a piece of DIY funiture, putting the pieces in place when needed. That doesnt mean that your story cannot change because they have a habit of taking you in a direction you didnt know it was going but at
least you will have the skeleton of the idea. Good luck and I do sympathise


----------



## Baron (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi sunnyvista and welcome


----------



## Triquediqual (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Vista.....


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 9, 2007)

HI sunny!! :] I cant write poetry to save my life!! xD Novels for me!! Lol!! Welcome to the forum, sweetie!! Enjoy!


----------



## sunnyvista (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks so much for your welcome and suggestions, i will try the story board, I appreciate the input, as for the why novel when you can have poetry, they both meet a different need within me, its like the characters clamber inside of me trying to get out, i feel i have no choice but to give them voice.


----------



## Chris Stevenson (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome, sunnyvista.  Just dig into that sucker.  Make a joy out of it--not a tedious chore.

Chris


----------

